# Krav Maga in Dubai



## Dubai1970

Anyone know of a Krav Maga club in Dubai? Am assuming there wont be anything advertised overtly as such but wondered whether practitioners train under a different banner. Moving from London in 3 weeks, want to keep up my training with a sensible club. 

Thanks all.


----------



## Leeanthonyhall

Dubai1970 said:


> Anyone know of a Krav Maga club in Dubai? Am assuming there wont be anything advertised overtly as such but wondered whether practitioners train under a different banner. Moving from London in 3 weeks, want to keep up my training with a sensible club.
> 
> Thanks all.


Hi mate,

I know a excellent guy who teaches krav maga over here in dubai.

Drop me a email and I'll pass on his details - maybe we could train together too.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## blazeaway

Dubai1970 said:


> Anyone know of a Krav Maga club in Dubai? Am assuming there wont be anything advertised overtly as such but wondered whether practitioners train under a different banner. Moving from London in 3 weeks, want to keep up my training with a sensible club.
> 
> Thanks all.


There is a lot of martial arts schools here including 7 th dan coaching


----------



## P_s

Leeanthonyhall said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a excellent guy who teaches krav maga over here in dubai.
> 
> Drop me a email and I'll pass on his details - maybe we could train together too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


Please link us to a website or provide a phone number for the service. Thank you. 

I am recently moving back to Dubai and I would like to be able to contact them. Directly.


----------



## Brotherd

*Krav Maga*



Leeanthonyhall said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a excellent guy who teaches krav maga over here in dubai.
> 
> Drop me a email and I'll pass on his details - maybe we could train together too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


Hi Lee,

Could you give me this guys contact as well please, I've never done this discipline before but am very keen to.

Cheers

Dion


----------



## celticcavegirl

Leeanthonyhall said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a excellent guy who teaches krav maga over here in dubai.
> 
> Drop me a email and I'll pass on his details - maybe we could train together too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee



I'm also looking for krav maga in Dubai - trained regularly with British Academy in London for 9 months and looking to carry on here! Lee, are you able to share your contact details or the details for your tutor?

thanks,
Izzi

ps - anyone intermediate onwards (orange/green belt) looking to train together pls reply and let me know. I'm in downtown but mobile


----------



## Cruel Mistress

Leeanthonyhall said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a excellent guy who teaches krav maga over here in dubai.
> 
> Drop me a email and I'll pass on his details - maybe we could train together too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


Hi Lee,

I am completely new to Krav Maga but keen to learn. Could you please share the contact details of the trainer.

Thanks.


----------



## HW.

*interested too*



Leeanthonyhall said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a excellent guy who teaches krav maga over here in dubai.
> 
> Drop me a email and I'll pass on his details - maybe we could train together too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


Hello there,

Plz provide me with the contact of the krav maga trainer, I'm interested to give it a try too, heared it's awsome.

Cheers


----------



## SamuelP

*Krav*



Leeanthonyhall said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a excellent guy who teaches krav maga over here in dubai.
> 
> Drop me a email and I'll pass on his details - maybe we could train together too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee




Hi lee, can you give me details also? Been seeking a krav instructor or ages!


----------



## ash.naz

Leeanthonyhall said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a excellent guy who teaches krav maga over here in dubai.
> 
> Drop me a email and I'll pass on his details - maybe we could train together too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


Hi Lee, could you please share your details with me.. drop me a line a please


----------



## ash.naz

*Please PM me for krav Maga tutor or classes in Dubai!*

Moving to Dubai in December this year and so much looking to take up Krav Maga classes.

I would appreciate as much help as I can..

Regards

Ali


----------



## dkayed

Hi Lee 
would appreciate if you can send me his details as well
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Windsweptdragon

I know Lee, spoke to him about this, unfortunately the guy has now left Dubai.


----------



## dkayed

Windsweptdragon said:


> I know Lee, spoke to him about this, unfortunately the guy has now left Dubai.


Thanks for the prompt reply!


----------



## dkayed

Windsweptdragon said:


> I know Lee, spoke to him about this, unfortunately the guy has now left Dubai.


Are there any other instructors that you might know of?


----------



## celticcavegirl

dkayed said:


> Are there any other instructors that you might know of?


There are quite a lot of us interested, maybe we can get an MMA instructor to run a class with a focus on krav technqiues? Not as good as a real instructor but better than nothing....

Anyone interested?


----------



## GuardianAngel

celticcavegirl said:


> I'm also looking for krav maga in Dubai - trained regularly with British Academy in London for 9 months and looking to carry on here! Lee, are you able to share your contact details or the details for your tutor?
> 
> thanks,
> Izzi
> 
> ps - anyone intermediate onwards (orange/green belt) looking to train together pls reply and let me know. I'm in downtown but mobile


Hi Everyone! I'm new in Dubai and also a fresher in the forum...have been practicing KM for 4 years (IKMF). If you meet and practice somewhere I am very much interested. 

Thanks,


----------



## celticcavegirl

GuardianAngel said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm new in Dubai and also a fresher in the forum...have been practicing KM for 4 years (IKMF). If you meet and practice somewhere I am very much interested.
> 
> Thanks,


If we get enough interested parties I will contact contender MMA and see if any of their instructors can do a weekly krav class. They to private classes 1 instructor: 4 people for 200 each (800 total) per hour, or 10 classes for 7000 total

Please PM me or leave a note here if you're interested


----------



## GuardianAngel

Hi mate, I'm new in Dubai....have been practicing KM for almost 4 years (P5 at IKMF) but regardless of experience, I need someone to train with. Do you guys meet anywhere for training in dubai? If yes i'd like to join the group......


----------



## ash.naz

sure let me know... I am in Marina so some where close to to here would be great... also I work in Fitness first will ask around there as well.


----------



## Dubai1970

Since original post I've moved to Dubai and I'm still interested.


----------



## peterpan123

Dubai1970 said:


> Since original post I've moved to Dubai and I'm still interested.


I tried to find it too but wasn't lucky. I think the fact it's an Israeli thing makes it impossible to teach here. The closest I could find was Russian Systema!


----------



## ash.naz

peterpan123 said:


> I tried to find it too but wasn't lucky. I think the fact it's an Israeli thing makes it impossible to teach here. The closest I could find was Russian Systema!


Ironically many people said the same thing about it, Israeli art may not be welcomed here... strange!!!!


----------



## mark4053

Hi lee. Very interested in kra maga. Can you send me contact details of the instructor pls. 
Cheers
Mark


----------



## mark4053

*Kramaga*



Leeanthonyhall said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a excellent guy who teaches krav maga over here in dubai.
> 
> Drop me a email and I'll pass on his details - maybe we could train together too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


Hi lee. Just got your post. Can you please send me info on the guy teaching kra maga in Dubai. 
Cheers
Mark


----------



## cagilaba

Like everyone else here I'm very interested in studying Krav Maga.
I'd greatly appreciate a contact to move forward.
Cheers,
Jason.


----------



## Wooddubai

*Krav*



Leeanthonyhall said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a excellent guy who teaches krav maga over here in dubai.
> 
> Drop me a email and I'll pass on his details - maybe we could train together too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


Lee, I am equally interested, could you pass the contact?
Thanks


----------



## Dubai1970

I think there's enough interest evident from this thread to justify trying to establish a local Krav Maga school or at least a training group. I don't have the time or the skills to instruct though. So annoying! 

I am going to contact my club back in UK and ask for advice.


----------



## ekmr5

Leeanthonyhall said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a excellent guy who teaches krav maga over here in dubai.
> 
> Drop me a email and I'll pass on his details - maybe we could train together too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


Hi mate, 

sorry to boter I've just read your post.
I'm an Emirates cabin crew, I'd like to ask you the details of this krav maga instructor. I've already had a few instances of dangerous passengers on board, so I'm very interested on that.

Unfortunately at the company the hold classes on fixed days of the week, and with my job it s almost impossible to know which days of the week I'm free.

coould you please give this guy's contact details?

cheers mate


----------



## celticcavegirl

Dubai1970 said:


> I think there's enough interest evident from this thread to justify trying to establish a local Krav Maga school or at least a training group. I don't have the time or the skills to instruct though. So annoying!
> 
> I am going to contact my club back in UK and ask for advice.



I'm hoping that contender MMA might be interested in running/teaching a group


----------



## celticcavegirl

Folks - 
I have emailed Contender to see if they are able to do private small group classes, will report back with reply

The guy mentioned earlier in the thread is no longer available in Dubai


----------



## Dubai1970

celticcavegirl said:


> Folks -
> I have emailed Contender to see if they are able to do private small group classes, will report back with reply
> 
> The guy mentioned earlier in the thread is no longer available in Dubai


Hi Celticcavegirl - many thanks for this. I have had an exchange of e-mails with my club in London and they are looking into the feasibility of establishing a chapter in DXB, but finding a local solution at an existing DXB training facility/club is going to be much quicker.


----------



## Sandshinman

Sorry if this is a bit of a hijack but I haven't found much about what martial arts are available in Dubai on this forum and as I may be coming out in a few months and it's my main past time I am keen to understand how the martial arts are taught and viewed in the area.

What I mean is, is it seen only as a means of self defense as the streets are so rough (don't think so) watered down to keep fit class, or as a sport - or is it a mixture of all plus being a way to meet people. are the classes mixed with ex-pats and locals or do particular clubs only attract particular members?

Just a general interest, Krav is fun, I like the stress testing especially but I prefer more rounded disciplines so am keen to understand what is there waiting for me to learn from.


----------



## HHA

Leeanthonyhall said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a excellent guy who teaches krav maga over here in dubai.
> 
> Drop me a email and I'll pass on his details - maybe we could train together too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee



Hello can anyone email me the contact details of a Krav maga instructor located in Dubai.

Many thanks


----------



## Ayeshamunir

Leeanthonyhall said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a excellent guy who teaches krav maga over here in dubai.
> 
> Drop me a email and I'll pass on his details - maybe we could train together too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee




Hi lee could you pls give me the info for the person u know who teaches Krav Maga. I am very interested
Thank you


----------



## Dubai1970

Ayeshamunir said:


> Hi lee could you pls give me the info for the person u know who teaches Krav Maga. I am very interested
> Thank you


Ignore this OP from Lee Hall - he's never been back on here. We are all still looking for a reputable KMG club in DXB - any genuine posters please share on here.


----------



## Dubai1970

Dubai1970 said:


> Hi Celticcavegirl - many thanks for this. I have had an exchange of e-mails with my club in London and they are looking into the feasibility of establishing a chapter in DXB, but finding a local solution at an existing DXB training facility/club is going to be much quicker.


Celticcavegirl - did you ever hear back from Contender? Many thanks


----------



## Windsweptdragon

Dubai1970 said:


> Ignore this OP from Lee Hall - he's never been back on here. We are all still looking for a reputable KMG club in DXB - any genuine posters please share on here.


As I said ages ago, Lee's contact has left the UAE, thats why he never responded.


----------



## celticcavegirl

Dubai1970 said:


> Celticcavegirl - did you ever hear back from Contender? Many thanks


I didn't, and I broke my nose 7 weeks ago at kickboxing so didn't bother to follow it up!

I reckon there are enough of us for them to run a class, but given the season they might not want to start it until September now

Shall I make a meetup group so we can get a better idea of numbers?


----------



## Ayeshamunir

celticcavegirl said:


> I didn't, and I broke my nose 7 weeks ago at kickboxing so didn't bother to follow it up!
> 
> I reckon there are enough of us for them to run a class, but given the season they might not want to start it until September now
> 
> Shall I make a meetup group so we can get a better idea of numbers?



Hey,
Good idea. I'm def in. Pls let me know if u have a meet up. I have been looking for Krav Maga classes & or instructors all over dubai...there was supposed to be something at the Champions Club in JLT in march but I don't think anything materialised.pls keep me posted. Thank you.


----------



## Gwayland7

Count me in if you manage to find an instructor. Would love to learn Krav.


----------



## readmetwice

Down for Krav as well, have my yellow belt and would like to keep going. Yah!


----------



## philfy

Hi there,

Would also like to begin Krav Maga, do you have any info ref instructor/classes in Dubai?

Many thanks

Phil


----------



## drizzle

*interested too*



Leeanthonyhall said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a excellent guy who teaches krav maga over here in dubai.
> 
> Drop me a email and I'll pass on his details - maybe we could train together too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


Hey Lee,

Can you please send me the link (website) or the contact # of the intructor i want to learn it too..

Thanks!


----------



## Pleiades

Leeanthonyhall said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a excellent guy who teaches krav maga over here in dubai.
> 
> Drop me a email and I'll pass on his details - maybe we could train together too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


Lee, what's your email address?


----------



## Sadri

*Krav maga - update*

Hi there,

I have been browsing around on the internet in order to find where I could continue training Krav Maga once I will be moved to Dubai.

I am currently in London, and will be be moving to Dubai in Sept.

I saw your post in regard to Krav maga lessons in Dubai, I wanted to know if it worked out for you to continue training and if you were happy with the instructor recommended by Leeanthonyhall in that almost 1 year old topic.

Another option would be jujitsu, from which Krav Maga takes many techniques, but of course it will never be as efficient as Krav.

Looking fwd to reading you,

Best

Rami


----------



## drizzle

Sadri said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been browsing around on the internet in order to find where I could continue training Krav Maga once I will be moved to Dubai.
> 
> I am currently in London, and will be be moving to Dubai in Sept.
> 
> I saw your post in regard to Krav maga lessons in Dubai, I wanted to know if it worked out for you to continue training and if you were happy with the instructor recommended by Leeanthonyhall in that almost 1 year old topic.
> 
> Another option would be jujitsu, from which Krav Maga takes many techniques, but of course it will never be as efficient as Krav.
> 
> Looking fwd to reading you,
> 
> Best
> 
> Rami


hey there sadly no luck for krav maga lesson...
hope to find one soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sadri

Thanks for the reply Drizzle

Let's keep us posted if we manage to find an instructor

Best


----------



## c.pfisty

Leeanthonyhall said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a excellent guy who teaches krav maga over here in dubai.
> 
> Drop me a email and I'll pass on his details - maybe we could train together too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


Hello Lee!

Could you please also send me some details, I would be very interested

Cheers, 

Cora


----------



## MartinAmersham

Hi All,


Did this ever get resolved, moving to Dubai in new year and would like to do Krav Maga a few nights a week.

Thanks Martin.


----------



## celticcavegirl

It never did - I've looked high and low, can't find anything except this group - https://www.facebook.com/pages/UAE-Self-Defense-Academy-Group/129496840553357

which doesn't reply to messages

Maybe we should just find an MMA teacher and give them one of the books?!


----------



## ACertainRomance

celticcavegirl said:


> Maybe we should just find an MMA teacher and give them one of the books?!


How would that help???

Mma is jack of all trades master of none remember


----------



## celticcavegirl

ACertainRomance said:


> How would that help???
> 
> Mma is jack of all trades master of none remember



Got a better idea?


----------



## ACertainRomance

celticcavegirl said:


> Got a better idea?


Try something different, for example krav maga takes a lot from wing chun and there are a few places that do that here..


----------



## mariot

Thought I saw a board for krav maga near the carrefour in marina last month. Will have to double check.


----------



## Almatador

Hi like to join Krav maga here in Dubai 
how i can join you if you have training already if its possible
Thanks


----------



## WeeWhiteWabbit

Oh please I'd love to know of any training. Got quite far in Eastbourne before it shut


----------



## celticcavegirl

The best alternative I've found is Combat Samba at Glory MMA.


----------



## WeeWhiteWabbit

Thanks


----------



## climber56

Hello fellow Dubai Martial Artists,

I randomly found an instructor for Krav Maga in Dubai. I've been doing private lessons with him for a few months now and I think it is excellent! He is a certifed Tactical Krav Maga - TKM instructor and teaches other self-defense techniques too. I think he is just doing private lessons right now, but is working on having formal group classes eventually. PM me for his contact information if you want.

Otherwise he just made a Facebook page, search for Krav Maga DubaiSelf (it wouldn't let me post a link sorry)


----------



## celticcavegirl

GREAT!!!

I will message him...if there's anyone else near the greens (ie maria, tecom, media city, greens, views, lakes etc) that wants to pair up with me who's intermediate level or female then send me a PM


----------



## tonyroy88

*Krav MAga in Dubai*

Dear Lee,
Can you please pass the details. I am a beginner and am genuinely intresteed in learning Krav Maga on a professional level.


----------



## tonyroy88

I would like to learn Krav Maga. Where are you located?


----------



## tonyroy88

SamuelP said:


> Hi lee, can you give me details also? Been seeking a krav instructor or ages!


Hi Lee, can you please give me details too??


----------



## Bluedog7

Hi celticcavegirl. I am a female in Tecom and would love to get involved with Krav Maga and self defense. Please message me if you are still looking for a partner


----------



## Qalam

I'd love to know who does KM here too, want to start in it, but there are a lot of requests in this thread and not many answers, so idk.


----------



## Thi1967

Hi Lee, 
Will you please give me details about Krav Marga trainer.
Looking forward for your reply.
Cheers
Soren




Dubai1970 said:


> Anyone know of a Krav Maga club in Dubai? Am assuming there wont be anything advertised overtly as such but wondered whether practitioners train under a different banner. Moving from London in 3 weeks, want to keep up my training with a sensible club.
> 
> Thanks all.





Leeanthonyhall said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a excellent guy who teaches krav maga over here in dubai.
> 
> Drop me a email and I'll pass on his details - maybe we could train together too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


----------



## Stevesolar

Thi1967 said:


> Hi Lee,
> Will you please give me details about Krav Marga trainer.
> Looking forward for your reply.
> Cheers
> Soren


Lee last logged onto this site on 7th September 2012 - so I doubt you will get a reply!


----------

